# 91 Jetta 8v Wiring Diagram?



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Greetings again. I'm looking for a good wiring diagram for a 91 Jetta 8v. I used to have a bentley for my old mk2 but can't seem to find it. It's my friend's car and it has intermittent starting issues. Ignition Switch is good. I can here the grey # 80 relay click (most of the time), but nothing is making it to the starter. I have made sure there were no loose connections on the back of the fuse panel, but by taking it off the hinges, and putting it back, and turning the key, it almost started. I am starting to suspect the fuse panel itself, as I saw signs of possible water leaking in from years ago. Unfortunately I do not know the history of the car, other than my friend just bought it for $300 and it ran 2 weeks ago.

If anyone has any ideas, they would be greatly appreciated, or can link a good wiring diagram, I can start tracing stuff from the fuse panel.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/electrical.html


----------

